# Should alcohol be a no no during treatment?



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
      Ive always enjoyed a glass of wine or a beer always in moderation and during treatment have given it up. But now i am now doing more treatment i think does it hurt to have the odd glass or two? I'm sure this will be met with a mixed response, but having a drink i think will make me feel guilty, Does alcohol reduce your chances? I should ask the opinion of my consultant but was wondering what everybody else thought. Especially the ladies for whom FET has worked.
Alcohol can be a relaxant i know but not really sure how much it interferes with fertility. I know once you know you are pregnant you shouldn't drink, just tough when you are going through treatment on a regular bases.I suppose the best thing is to not have any at all but proves a bit difficult if you are with friends or out for a meal.
  
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

HI

I drank right up until a couple of days before my Frosties were transfered, I then didn't drink on the 2ww until the night before test date when I had a couple of glasses of wine as I thought at that point it wouldn't do any harm either way.  I wouldn't drink on the 2ww but up until transfer I would say it's ok.

Michelle xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hiya suzanne,

I was beating myself up the other day cos I had a bottle of lager. I (and dh) decided that the stess caused by worrying over this bottle of lager was doing me more harm than the alcohol! And my dh said we still have to have a life so I'm in the camp of a little of what you fancy to relax you up till transfer.
hope it helps hun,
Karen x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

I am currently on natural FET - have had a drink every weekend and had loads on Saturday at my mate's wedding.  Haven't touched a drop since and e/t is scheduled for tomorrow and won't drink now until I know the outcome.

My best mate got pregnant the night she drank a whole bottle of vodka and smoked 30 **** after having a row with her DH and then making up!  Her baby is now 18 months old.  

Obviously I would not advocate drinking this much but the odd drink isn't going to hurt but would deffo lay off it in the 2WW just purely for the guilt factor.  I did drink in my pregnancy last year - I had, in total, 3 glasses of red wine, but all on separate occassions and they made me feel SO ILL that I didn't keep trying.  Red wine is good for you, isn't it


----------

